# Newbie



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Eveyone
Just surfed on to this site. We are from the Corning NY area. Have been camping about 8 years. We have gone from the tent, popup, and 3 travel trailers! We now have a 2005 (30 Rls) and LOVE IT!!! Hope to get out lots this year.
Sharon


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

action Welcome aboard Sharon!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

SharonAG said:


> Hi Eveyone
> Just surfed on to this site. We are from the Corning NY area. Have been camping about 8 years. We have gone from the tent, popup, and 3 travel trailers! We now have a 2005 (30 Rls) and LOVE IT!!! Hope to get out lots this year.
> Sharon
> [snapback]40955[/snapback]​


 action WElcome to Outbackers .







Loving your New OB congratulations.
Lots of good stuff here and Great people, friendly and fun.
Jan


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello! and welcome.

Glad you joined the fun! The wealth of information and helpful ideas on this site is an added bonus to owning an Outback. We never expected anything like this when we purchased our trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Today is your lucky day...









Finding this site was VERY good to me...i bought my Outback from a member of this board.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Sharon:

Welcome to the friendlest forum on the internet. I live just down the road from you in Ulysses, Pa. and go to Corning often. We also like to camp at Tompkins COE campgrounds in Lawrenceville. Maybe we will meet "on the road".

Mike action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome SharonAG to the group
There are of great people here on the site.
They are even better when you meet them in person.
Glad to have you in the Outbacker Family.
Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Your gonna love this site, and by the sounds of it, you have alot to offer, with all that previous experience.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the OB

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi sharon action

welcome aboard:

congrats on your new outback









darrel


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon and family

Welcome to this forum, you can surely learn alot from being here. We also have the 30RLS and love it.

So far we have only camped in the back yard 1 weekend and actually turned house over to daugher, son-in-law and 2 boys last night and slept in it but we love it.

Betty King


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on your latest camper!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto from the Walters bunch! action









Mark


----------

